# Potential phone mount point



## jlimdmd (Feb 7, 2014)

So, I've been looking for the more robust mount point for a while and this might be the place.
With the minimalistic center console design, there are not many places to put mount, but this may work out.










Just under switch sets










Switch set comes out with "radio removal tool"










Switch bezel is fastened with 2 screws










2 spring clip fitting on the sides, one plastic tab on the top as shown above
You will need to free the top tab with trim tool to rotate this bezel out










What is left behind.










Mockup with 0.5mm thick cardboard paper


















Just ordered some 24G stainless steel sheet.
Will report back if this works out.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

jlimdmd said:


> So, I've been looking for the more robust mount point for a while and this might be the place.
> With the minimalistic center console design, there are not many places to put mount, but this may work out.
> 
> View attachment 7
> ...


What purpose does the mount have down there?


----------



## jlimdmd (Feb 7, 2014)

Mount point for phone cradle or magnetic dock

https://www.proclipusa.com/product/adju ... -usb-cable

https://smile.amazon.com/Dashboard-360% ... hone+mount


----------



## Sbuk73 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey, I admire your effort with making something and not sure if anyone else shared this before, I've installed this and it's awesome, https://www.audiphoneholder.com/product ... -tt-mk3-8s

Obviously if you don't want to mount your phone at eye level that's a different story,


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Sbuk73 said:


> Hey, I admire your effort with making something and not sure if anyone else shared this before, I've installed this and it's awesome, https://www.audiphoneholder.com/product ... -tt-mk3-8s
> 
> Obviously if you don't want to mount your phone at eye level that's a different story,


What a simple yet clever idea, I've no need for one yet, however???


----------



## jlimdmd (Feb 7, 2014)

Sbuk73 said:


> Hey, I admire your effort with making something and not sure if anyone else shared this before, I've installed this and it's awesome, https://www.audiphoneholder.com/product ... -tt-mk3-8s
> 
> Obviously if you don't want to mount your phone at eye level that's a different story,


 :twisted: :twisted: Why in the hell am I finding this out now!!!
This is awesome!

Thank you so much!

I guess I will route my cables behind the center console then.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Anyone bought one of these in the UK 
https://www.audiphoneholder.com/product ... -tt-mk3-8s
Looks great.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

jlimdmd said:


> Sbuk73 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I admire your effort with making something and not sure if anyone else shared this before, I've installed this and it's awesome, https://www.audiphoneholder.com/product ... -tt-mk3-8s
> ...


Or you could use the adhesive magnetic holders. Pulling out dash seems like a right faf.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Magnetic-Mpow- ... hone+mount


----------



## jlimdmd (Feb 7, 2014)

Turned out pretty nice
The only problem with adhesive type magnetic mounts I have is that you don't know what happens when you remove them.


























Passed cable through the gap on the vent side.
Gutted Amazon brand retractable lightning cable (flat cable profile)
The ferromagnetic part of the lightning cable sticks to the magnetic phone mount, giving a clean look when not used.
http://a.co/25nVMtx

It took me 5 minutes or less to install the mount, about 10 minutes to route the cable. everything is secured by mechanical retention.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

jlimdmd said:


> Turned out pretty nice
> The only problem with adhesive type magnetic mounts I have is that you don't know what happens when you remove them.
> .


 You clean off the glue with white spirit if you need to...what else are they going to do?


----------



## Sbuk73 (Dec 12, 2017)

Glad to see peeps found that clearmounts kit useful  I have made a contribution to society lol


----------



## jlimdmd (Feb 7, 2014)

Number86 said:


> jlimdmd said:
> 
> 
> > Turned out pretty nice
> ...


Peeling superficial layer of "soft touch" material from its substrate. (i.e peels off paint layer, etc) 
Had a VW with center consol peeled like a bad sunburn. 
I dought it will be the case, at the same time Who knows what is in those PRC made adhesive tapes comes with some kits.
Not a big fan of using adhesive on porous material if can be avoided.


----------

